# Jebo 220 Watt light



## buddha_red (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi gang,


I am pleased to be a member of this site. it comes highly recomended.
I bought a jebo 220w light for my 55 gallon. now 220 seems like alot to me and thats my question.

It comes with one "white" bulb and one "blue" bulb with are 110 each.
I have my tank heavy planted with camboa and a few other stuff. 

Should i disable one bulb and if so which one? white or blue?

I really love my fish and plants so i need to make a middleground on lighting.

thanks a bunch 


Buddha Red


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

With the blue bulb you will have less than 220 watts. If you want to disconnect one bulb then go with the actinc blue bulb, since the plants do not get full benift from the actinic bulb. If you want a high light/high tech tank add another plant bulb and get the full benifit of the 220 watts. If you want a low light/low tech tank then go with a 110 watts. You will want to take into consideration that Cabomba is a high light plant.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Buddha,

The "blue" bulb is the so called "actinic". They are used to stimulate growth of algae in saltwater tanks.

You can use a "blue" bulb over a freshwater planted tank without stimulating algae growth. But the plants will not benefit much off it.

220 watts of white light over a 55 gal. tank make it very "high speed" - meaning the plants will grow fast and eat nutrients extremely quickly untill they run out of one nutrient. At that point they stop taking nutrients and if you don't replenish the missing one you will most likely end up with algae taking over. The problem is that you may not be able to find out which nutrient you need to replenish before algae creeps in. The whole thing is very fast - plants can suck nutrients in the matter of hours.

Depending on how the bulbs are wired I'd say try to remove the two "blue" bulbs and use only the white ones. You may not be able to run only 2 bulbs on that fixture witout rewiring. With 110 watts of light, (2 watts per gallon) - you will have a good amount of light over a 55 gal tank without the "high speed" issue. Cabomba should do good with 2 wpg.

--Nikolay


----------



## buddha_red (Jan 18, 2005)

acatually i dont know where i got my last info from . here is what im getting and it has switches to disable the bulbs
2 x 10,000k Daylight Bulbs, 2 x 10,000 Actinic Blue Bulbs so four bulbs with switches to disable them.

so i should run the daylight bulbs and that should take care of the camboa i read they were moderate light.

ok so i will disable the blue bulbs with the switches and use it for mood lighting or something. whats the blue used for? effect?


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

The Actinic bulbs (blue) are made for growing corals, not plants. You either need to change them for bulbs in the 5000K-10000K range or don't use them at all..Moonlights need to be much smaller.


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

I agree, get rid of the actinics and replace them with a white bulb of your choice. I did the same with this fixture, still very much worth the price it costs.

Giancarlo


----------



## buddha_red (Jan 18, 2005)

great, what are the 10k bulbs called for this modle?


thanks for all the good info. My plants and fish thank you


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

They are just regular 10K bulbs, 55W straight pin [....] I'd change the actinics with say 6700K bulbs or similar, something different than the 10K bulbs you already have. Mixing different lights is always better than having a lot of the same bulb.

Hope that helps
Giancarlo Podio


----------

